

How to Become a More Confident Person - danail
http://www.adaptrm.com/blog/10-ways-to-become-a-more-confident-person/

======
liberte82
Step 1: Have the right neuro chemical balance. Everything else flows from that
as a consequence of confidence, not a cause of confidence.

